# Incubator substrate



## Fernando (Jun 29, 2011)

What are the different types of substrates that can be used in an incubator and/or what is your favorite?


----------



## murdocjunior (Jun 29, 2011)

I haveE SUCCESS WITH VERMICULITE WITH NO pesticides, i also hear people useinh hatch rite and purlite.


----------



## onarock (Jun 29, 2011)

Thats a queston with many answers Fernando. I have read about and talked to breeders that have used just about everythin under the sun. I use vermiculite. I tried Hatchrite, it worked as well as vermiculite, just cost more.


----------



## Fernando (Jun 29, 2011)

Can I get that at any local hardware store? Do you guys have pictures of your current setups? Paul I think you said you use something you built yourself? How's that coming along?


----------



## GBtortoises (Jun 30, 2011)

I have used vermiculite forever with pretty good success. The major complaint that I have with it is that it dries out too easily. This year after alot of research on the product I began trying Hatchrite. I've heard nothing but good about it. My own results remain to be seen, I have a bunch of eggs on it right now. The other product that I'm trying is called SuperHatch, which to me looks like it's going to turn out to be the clear winner, although again, the verdict is still out on it. Hatchrite is a one time use product. SuperHatch can be reused over and over. Hatchrite is supposedly "pre-moistented". SuperHatch you have to wet yourself, much like vermiculite. But with SuperHatch you can physically see when it's getting drier and add more water. You can't see that with Hatchrite. It's true vermiculite is the cheapest. Hatchrite and SuperHatch aren't really that much more. I look at the other two as a good investment in sucess.


----------



## stells (Jun 30, 2011)

I have always used Vermiculite too... and have always used it dry... without issues... with Horsfields and greeks..


----------



## onarock (Jun 30, 2011)

It works great Fernando. I built it out of necessity. I get alot of eggs. It got a tune up a couple of months ago when John (squamata) sent me a Johnson controller to replace my Ranco. 



FernandoM said:


> Can I get that at any local hardware store? Do you guys have pictures of your current setups? Paul I think you said you use something you built yourself? How's that coming along?


----------



## egyptiandan (Jul 1, 2011)

With most tortoise eggs your just trying to keep them from rolling, so almost anything will work. I've used soil, shredded aspen and vermiculite all with the same hatch rate. Other people I know have used perlite and sand. I've even heard of someone using nests of rubber bands to sit the eggs in. 

Danny


----------



## Fernando (Jul 1, 2011)

Wow. Very interesting. Thanks guys!


----------



## matt41gb (Jul 1, 2011)

I really like New Zealand sphagnum moss. It's really thick moss that retains a lot of moisture, plus it keeps for a long time. I don't think I'd use anything else. 












-Matt


----------

